# Savage Mark II



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i bought a savage mark II right out of the box at 50 yars...10 shots in a 2'' circle..then backed down to 25 yds 10 shots 1'' circle... i gotta say i love this gun!

anyways just throwing itout there if any of you are planning on buying one in the future...our season starts tomarow!


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Try some Target/match ammo, and you'll see those groups down about half if you do your part...


----------

